# ?????



## chriscustom

Has Anyone killed anything yet???? I haven't so I would like to see some pics of the ones you guy's have killed.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I have. I can't get on here on my phone for some reason. The pictures are on my phone. Not sure how to post it on here.


Darin


----------



## chriscustom

Sweet! What was it?


----------



## NTKG

shot an 8 a week ago that i had passed on a few times. saw a nice buck yesterday that i probably SHOULD have shot, but was being cautious with tags.... I shoulda shot him!


----------



## NTKG

Yeah, I should have passed him again, and taken the shot yesterday... hindsight is 20/20


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I would not have passed on him. How many tags do you get in VA? We only get 2 buck tags. Unlimited doe tags that you can buy if you run out.

I shot a couple of doe. I have to give the people that let me hunt some meat and they were running low. Now I can wait on bucks.

Darin


----------



## NTKG

Hey Darin,

Hope all is well. 

We get 3 buck tags. I usually see a nice shooter post rut and wanted to make sure i have one left. And muzzleloader if its not a NE'r is usually pretty good. I'm hoping that I don't regret my decision!

We essentially get unlimited doe tags as well. We get 4 per license, but can purchase an unlimited number of "bonus deer permits" which are only good for antlerless. The club i belong to also is DMAP which adds to daily bag limits.

I'd love to have a few does in the freezer for me and friends (which is what i usually do during bow season) But i've actually not been seeing many does at all. Which is good in that I guess the DMAP at the club and the doe culling i've been doing at the other properties seems to be working.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

NTKG said:


> Hey Darin,
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> We get 3 buck tags. I usually see a nice shooter post rut and wanted to make sure i have one left. And muzzleloader if its not a NE'r is usually pretty good. I'm hoping that I don't regret my decision!
> 
> We essentially get unlimited doe tags as well. We get 4 per license, but can purchase an unlimited number of "bonus deer permits" which are only good for antlerless. The club i belong to also is DMAP which adds to daily bag limits.
> 
> I'd love to have a few does in the freezer for me and friends (which is what i usually do during bow season) But i've actually not been seeing many does at all. Which is good in that I guess the DMAP at the club and the doe culling i've been doing at the other properties seems to be working.


We get 6 tags. We can only kill 2 bucks but we can use our buck tags for doe. They are hunters choice tags. If we run out of doe tags we can buy more for $5 for 2 I think. It may have gone up to $10 for 2. They started off being free. Now they charge. Now we have to pay $2 extra for them to print off our big game tags when we buy our license. Now we have to pay for bear tags separately. It is all about the money.

I have not seen a buck. I have only seen 1 fawn while I was hunting. The coyotes are killing a large percentage of our fawns each year. 
I have not bow hunted like I generally do. Waiting it out for muzzleloading and gun season. November 2nd is not far off.


Darin


----------



## chriscustom

That's a nice buck. I don't think I w'll would have passed on him being I have only seen 5 deer and they were on the first day and nothing sence. I'm going in the morning and hopefully the evening so maybe...........ok


----------



## WNCRick

don't get me started on the damned coyote's.....that was a brilliant decision to introduce them to this state......


----------



## Finger_Mullet

WNCRick said:


> don't get me started on the damned coyote's.....that was a brilliant decision to introduce them to this state......


The wildlife resources won't admit to introducing them back in NC. They said years ago that fox hunters turned them loose due to low fox numbers. I have to call BS on that. I have never heard fox numbers being low. They did it to control the number of deer. Kinda like the red wolves in eastern NC. They thought it was a good idea until they started eating cows, goats, dogs and cats. Coyotes are killing calves around here. They are also snatching dogs and cats in neighborhoods. That was a horrible decision to turn those things loose. 

I have killed a few yotes but they are by far the hardest thing I ever hunted. I have never killed one when actually hunting them. The ones I have killed were killed when I was deer hunting or just see one standing at the wrong place at the wrong time. I was getting out of a stand last week and I heard them howling all around me. Never seen the first one at that property but they are there. 

A local game warden is coming to our club after deer season to trap beaver and coyotes. I hope he kills all of them. 

Darin


----------



## chriscustom

Well I finally took a big ole doe yesterday. Small buck chased her across the field to within 15yds and I muzzyfied her. Could have shot the buck too but he was too small. Hey? 
Have any of y'all ever killed a doe this late in the year that was lactating? I mean REALLY lactating? Like a gallon. She had a sack attached to her utters that was FULL!


----------



## 1obxnut

Nice buck Neal!! No doubt I would have taken him..


----------



## 10NKO

Nothing for me yet.
That is a nice buck, don't see many like that where I hunt. So, I would not have passed on him.
Congrats.

VA gets 3 deer either sex and 3 antler less with the option to buy unlimited bonus tags


----------



## Leadsinker

In PA we get one buck and that bad boy would have been on the ground for sure! Nice buck


----------



## lil red jeep

That's a terrific buck Neil. I typically hunt N.E. North Carolina and that's a shooter every day. If you have to give that a second thought then I need to hunt where you hunt! You must have busted him hard because his legs gone!


----------



## NTKG

THey have been moving good before and after this front. I killed this one Sat. NOW i'm nervous about tags. QDM is seemingly working, we are seeing some nice bucks, now really thinking twice about having shot that first buck. He woulda been a helluva buck next year, but whats to say he would have survived gun season. Ed got one that is about this same size this am from the PIC i saw, but i'll let him post it if he wants to... This guy weighed out 168, and had 37mm bases if i remember correctly. Not a monster but a nice deer for sure.


----------



## jwfishn

nice buck. what would you age him at?


----------



## NTKG

the place i got him we do DMAP through VDGIF. We take measurements and pull the lower jaw bone and send them off for the biologist. 

I shot one last year that i thought was a 3.5, it ended up being a 4.5+. The biologists in their reports will only tell us 1.5, 2.5, 3.5 or 4.5+. The genetics and lack of food in this area make these older deer not have as pretty or thick of racks as they can.

I would guess its a 3.5-4.5 based on what i saw of the teeth and jawbone, Ed think for sure at least 4.5 based on what he saw. he's a lot better about this kind of stuff than I am. I will try and remember to pull this post up and report back when I get next years data


----------



## 10NKO

That is another nice buck. What area do you hunt, just out of curiosity due to size differences in the bucks that I see within the Tidewater region (basically, VB/Chesapeake out toward Emporia) where I hunt.

I shot an 8 pt that had a nice size body, but the rack doesn't compare


----------



## NTKG

Northern Neck is where this club is. This one went 168lbs live weight.


----------



## chriscustom

Nice Buck there NTKG. Really like your deer cart.


----------



## NTKG

Chris-

It's the best thing I own. Fish, deer, trash, pumpkins, recycling, kegs, and every once it in a while a cooler of bait actually fishing!


----------



## flathead

> don't get me started on the damned coyote's.....that was a brilliant decision to introduce them to this state......


If I were a betting man, I'd wager a pocketful that the insurance companies, with their money and political clout, were involved with the coyote introduction. I talked with an auto body shop that had 27 insurance claims filed in one week due to deer collisions.


----------



## chriscustom

I talked to 2 game biologist and they told me that the ins. co's did not bring in coyotes. They migrated east and some go lose from dog run pens.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

chriscustom said:


> I talked to 2 game biologist and they told me that the ins. co's did not bring in coyotes. They migrated east and some go lose from dog run pens.


If I made a stupid mistake like that I would not own up to it either. They did to the red wolves in Eastern NC. I call BS on the migration thing. And even more on the dog run pens. They turned all kinds of things loose in eastern NC. I would bet my last $ that they turned the coyotes out as well.

Darin


----------



## flathead

> I call BS on the migration thing


I agree. Way too many and way too fast.


----------



## chriscustom

You guys believe all the hearsay you want I tend to believe the pros.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

chriscustom said:


> You guys believe all the hearsay you want I tend to believe the pros.


The pros denied releasing blad eagles at Jordan Lake. They denied their existence for years. People called in with bald eagle sightings. They said the people were mistaken. Years later they took credit. They even monitored the nesting of the eagles to determine the fledgling survival rate. You can now visit the website and monitor the nests 24 hours a day. 

If they did release the coyotes and it turned out bad, like it has, do you honestly think they are going to admit their mistake? I wouldn't. 

Maybe they didn't but we have a coyote problem. That is a fact.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

Coyotes have been working their way south from Canada for years. few years ago here they were thick as were the deer. when the deer numbers got down low they moved along and now deer numbers are slowly climbing back up


----------



## js1172

first one killed here was around 1982'ish, killed my first one in 1992, they are now common, when sightings became common occurrence the stories started here how state farm insurance paid folks from out west to haul them in on cattle trailers, one guy says he saw a trailer with coyotes running around everywhere inside it, which is BS IMO, The Indians always claimed that when the last man leaves the face of the earth, there will be a coyote in the brush watching him die.
you have a coyote problem long before sightings start to occur. I do not know how deer survive in places like Cady county KY, there are coyotes everywhere there
a mornings deer hunt on a farm in liberty ky around 2010








here is a days hunt on south branch mountain in Hardy Co., WV








bears kill as many or more fawns than yotes in the spring
js


----------



## chriscustom

I'm with ya js1172


----------

